# Aufklappen von Tabellen



## pcgirl (13. Januar 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein großes Problem.
Unzwar möchte ich in einer Tabelle per OnMouseClick eine weiter Tabelle öffnen
und beim Aufruf der Seite sollen von Anfang an alle Untertabellen geschlossen sein.
Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich da am besten Anfange?
Oder ein Beispiel, konnte im Netz selber nichts finden.

Vielen dank.
Gruß pcgirl


----------



## Fabian H (13. Januar 2004)

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials132324.html
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials24983.html


----------

